# mini led light bar



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

does anyone have one of these?
http://www.sirennet.com/loledmibar.html
and if they do, how do you like it, and does the snow melt off it during a storm?
thanks in advance


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

We' ve got one on one of the trucks. Its an ok bar, you get what you pay for. But for the money and the amount of light that you get for the amount of amps that it draws, it does ok. Would I buy one again, don't think so.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

troy28282;329324 said:


> We' ve got one on one of the trucks. Its an ok bar, you get what you pay for. But for the money and the amount of light that you get for the amount of amps that it draws, it does ok. Would I buy one again, don't think so.


so, is it bright??


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

my strobe bar was 175.00 and 10 times brighter than this LED bar. If you want an LED bar, try Code 3 or Whelen. They are the leaders in the technology! In my opinion, compared to other LED bars, this thing isnt bright at all! Talk to Eyesell, he has a Whelen LED lightbar, and he will tell you the same thing as me!


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

if you guys want a led bar, you have to get the whelen liberty mini bar. there leds are the brightest on the market. Same leds as in the talon if youve ever seen one. REALLY BRIGHT. nothing on the market compairs to them. I might be getting one from a friend who deals fire equip.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

I have that light bar... Its bright enough for me.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=327327&postcount=37


----------



## profire73 (Nov 16, 2005)

I also use one of them and for the money I like it and have not had any complaints about not being seen. Then again, if I had the budget I would buy a light bar that had the GENIII LED's in it. To me, I don't care about who makes it, as long as it does what it is supposed to and they offer a warrenty for atleast 2 years.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

POPO4995;329511 said:


> my strobe bar was 175.00 and 10 times brighter than this LED bar. If you want an LED bar, try Code 3 or Whelen. They are the leaders in the technology! In my opinion, compared to other LED bars, this thing isnt bright at all! Talk to Eyesell, he has a Whelen LED lightbar, and he will tell you the same thing as me!


so you had one of these and compared the 2 to get these results??


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

http://www.sirennet.com/ab12-1224-000.html

Is that one anygood?


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

idk about that one, but its funny reading this tho, Use of a magnetic mount on vehicle in motion will violate warranty. so whats the purpose of the magnets lol, if you not moving you could just rest it on top lol


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;330336 said:


> http://www.sirennet.com/ab12-1224-000.html
> 
> Is that one anygood?


i thought about getting that one, but i don't have the extra $200:crying:


----------



## jersey250 (Dec 8, 2006)

http://www.uniformswarehouse.com/prostores/servlet/-strse-1090/OPTI-dsh-RANGE/Detail
check this out the price is good


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

what about this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SHO-ME-MINI...ryZ53149QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

spittincobra01;334454 said:


> what about this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SHO-ME-MINI...ryZ53149QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


that looks like the one that i just got made by Show Me.
i like it, it has some good flash patterns, but is not as bright as i would like it to be. but it is still pretty bright


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

thanks MFIGGS, do you know how many jewels (not sure on spelling) it is?

Jersey250, do you know anyone with one, and if so how well does it work? how bright?


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

spittincobra01;334477 said:


> thanks MFIGGS, do you know how many jewels (not sure on spelling) it is?
> 
> Jersey250, do you know anyone with one, and if so how well does it work? how bright?


not sure how many joules, but i can check when i get home and let you know tomorrow


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

MFIGGS422;329818 said:


> so you had one of these and compared the 2 to get these results??


 Yes, I actually have. I bought one last year as a back-up light and because I got it pretty cheap and damn, no comparison to my strobe bar.

Mystic, the Sho-Me Luminator is brighter than the other bar, but still not as bright as the Whelen's. Would make a good purchase though! :salute:


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Mysticlandscape,

I hope it's a good one, but I'll let you know for sure in a week or so... I just ordered it this afternoon. http://sirennet.com/ab12-1224-000.html

I made several calls and talked to about 8 different dealers and they told me it is as brite as a whelen strobe bar, and the light can be seen slightly farther away. I hope popular opinion with them will be to my benefit. I'll tell you this, calling able 2/show me was useless. they read word for word what is on thier website, and had no additional info.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

spittincobra01;335465 said:


> Mysticlandscape,
> 
> I hope it's a good one, but I'll let you know for sure in a week or so... I just ordered it this afternoon. http://sirennet.com/ab12-1224-000.html
> 
> I made several calls and talked to about 8 different dealers and they told me it is as brite as a whelen strobe bar, and the light can be seen slightly farther away. I hope popular opinion with them will be to my benefit. I'll tell you this, calling able 2/show me was useless. they read word for word what is on thier website, and had no additional info.


I ordered one to, should be here in around a week hopfully.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

who did you order from? Sirennet told me they won't get them in from the manufacturer till the 22nd, and they would ship them out to customers the same day. I have mine coming 2 day air so I expect it the day after christmas


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

i just ordered the whelen mini liberty from my friend, should be there when i get back from school, ill let ya know how it is


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Just go whelen.....they have the brightest and the best LED's on the market and *EVERYTHING* (with exception of individual strobe tubes and halogen bulbs) is warranteed for *LIFE*


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

POPO4995;329511 said:


> my strobe bar was 175.00 and 10 times brighter than this LED bar. If you want an LED bar, try Code 3 or Whelen. They are the leaders in the technology! In my opinion, compared to other LED bars, this thing isnt bright at all! Talk to Eyesell, he has a Whelen LED lightbar, and he will tell you the same thing as me!


 Strobes on the roof of the truck give me a massive headache in a snow or rain storm. On the corners of the truck arent so bad but I just cant take them on the roof at all. The refection off of the snow is too much for me.

I own said led bar and isnt a bad bar. For the money its not a bad deal....Rob


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

kemmer;330345 said:


> idk about that one, but its funny reading this tho, Use of a magnetic mount on vehicle in motion will violate warranty. so whats the purpose of the magnets lol, if you not moving you could just rest it on top lol


I couldn't help but email them and ask...

Quote from manufacturer:

"The magnetic versions of the mini light bars are meant to be used while 
the vehicle is parked.
Regards,
Rich"


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

spittincobra01;336309 said:


> who did you order from? Sirennet told me they won't get them in from the manufacturer till the 22nd, and they would ship them out to customers the same day. I have mine coming 2 day air so I expect it the day after christmas


I already got mine. I like it puts out alot of light for such a small bar. $400 might be a little steep for a pirce.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

McGuire Mowing;341070 said:


> I couldn't help but email them and ask...
> 
> Quote from manufacturer:
> 
> ...


Why would you need this light whan the vehicle is parked?? That just doesn't make sence.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

i have a sho me led bar i paid 260.00 w/shipping and its a magnetic mount and i did 75mph on the hiway and it did not blow off so i,m happy with mine so far if it would snow i would be happier so i could use the darn thing


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

ADMSWELDING;341637 said:


> i have a sho me led bar i paid 260.00 w/shipping and its a magnetic mount and i did 75mph on the hiway and it did not blow off so i,m happy with mine so far if it would snow i would be happier so i could use the darn thing


I'll second that. I tested it up to 80 mph and it didn't fall off. I'm not concerned about losing it. The magnets are pretty darn strong. Sho me just doesn't want to be responsible if they do fall off.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well the ol' saying goes ... you get what your willing to pay for ..... you want the best warning lights for your dollar bill .... go with Whelen .... ya i paid a lil bit more for my mini bar ... but never had a complaint out of it yet .... Whelen is #1 ... in vehicle warning lights ... from what i was told ... but like i said ... IMO they have the best light for the money ..


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

I got the sho-me bar for x-mas. Im very very happy with it. It 7 has flash patterns. The cool thing is it remembers what flash pattern you chose even if you unplug it and take it off the truck. As far as brightness its very bright. In daylight obviously its not as bright. Its still very visible. Nighttime its blinding. I laugh at people who complain that its not birght enough in bright daylight.....no ****.....who cares? A big effen truck with a plow is very visible in daylight.....duh  

For those of you who are waiting for your sho-me bar you will LOVE IT. For the otherd who got the whelen im envious.....but its what you can afford not what you want :salute:


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

which bar did you get? I'm still waiting for mine to come in

http://www.sirennet.com/ab12-1224-000.html


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

ah, I just looked, I think you got this one

http://www.sirennet.com/loledmibar.html


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

spittincobra01;342295 said:


> ah, I just looked, I think you got this one
> 
> http://www.sirennet.com/loledmibar.html


yep....thats it


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

SHHHHHHH!!!!!!! ( i have done 115mph with my sho me bar and it stayed on)


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

just got my whelen liberty bar, mounting it up tomorrow, and it turns out that you can change the flash pattern on the mag mounts, if anyones interested ill let you know how


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

well for those of you waiting for the sho-me or thinking of it, it's plenty bright enough at night. I haven't had any issues with the magnets either. Here's a short video clip of the light at night (~1 mb).

http://rapidshare.com/files/9138140/sho-me_mini_led_bar.avi.html


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

the link is not working, it does bring me to the rapidshare page but no video


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

lucky13rme;342675 said:


> well for those of you waiting for the sho-me or thinking of it, it's plenty bright enough at night. I haven't had any issues with the magnets either. Here's a short video clip of the light at night (~1 mb).
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/9138140/sho-me_mini_led_bar.avi.html


nice, i have the same bar and think that it is plenty bright. I think that i like the random flash pattern the best. and the mega flash is pretty good too


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

spittincobra01;342813 said:


> the link is not working, it does bring me to the rapidshare page but no video


click on the link and then click on "free" at the bottom of the page, and then wait about 30 seconds and the enter the # that it tell you to enter


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

k, I got it. looks bright, you can see the light hitting the tree behind the truck. nice


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

heres my thread on my liberty bar

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41586

That thing is BRIGHT


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

I finally got mine in, and on the truck. It is on the roof as a mag mount for now as I'm getting a ProTech bar for my BD in Feb and I will perm mount it on that. I took these pics after sunset because the bar has a sensor in it to decrease brightness at night and I wanted to make sure it would still be bright enough... I'm still seeing spots and I took the pics 15 mins ago. I'll get some day shots tomorrow and post 'em


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

*Geen Frog Snowplowing*

I got 1 from AW Direct, about $185.00. It has duel strobes and 8 light patterns. Its 2 seasons old and going strong.


----------

